# Angeln 300+



## Varesa (11. Februar 2008)

Hab Angeln 300 und komm nich weiter, gibt es noch ne Quest bzw. hab ich was übersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Praya (11. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit angeln gehen ?


----------



## Psytis (11. Februar 2008)

In den zangarmarschen bei telredor steht ein agler, ich glaub von dem ahb ich angeln 300+ gelernt.


----------



## Pomela (12. Februar 2008)

In den Zangamarschen am See beim Posten des Cenarius steht ein Angler, von dem kann man sich das Angelbuch für 300+ kaufen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (12. Februar 2008)

falls du kein bock zum laufen oder suchen hast guck ins ah gibts meist für knapp 10 gold für die faulen ^^


----------



## Varesa (12. Februar 2008)

Thx für eure Hilfe hab den Angellehrer gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihsegahl (26. April 2008)

_Könnte jemand mal genaue und richtige angaben machen? 
Suche hier grad um Telredor herum und um den Cenarius Posten alles ab und finde den Lehrer nicht!

thx_

*EDIT:* Es ist Juno Dufrain und er steht bei 78,66 !


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Um den zu übersehen muss man aber recht blind sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Mai 2008)

Oh, wenn du wüstets wie oft ich einfach an dem vorbeigeritten bin als ich ihn gesucht hab, irgendwie hat für mich in den Zangamarschen alles die selbe blaue Farbe.


----------

